# bouton désirable dans Mail



## papibob (12 Juin 2004)

bonjour 

Auparavant dans ma boite courrier indésirable j'avais un bouton désirable me permettant de trier mes mails, maintenant il n'apparaît plus ai je manqué quelque chose ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2004)

Tu règles ça dans le menu _Présentation_, _Personnaliser la barre d'outils..._ Tu peux ensuite «tirer» que tu désires dans la barre de menus.

Mais, tu es encore en mode «Essai» avec Mail? C'est-à-dire qu'il se crée une basse de donnée pendant un certain temps pour gérer au mieux les spams.


----------



## kabeha (12 Juin 2004)

Peut-être faut-il le remettre en "personnalisant la barre d'outils" (en le faisant glisser).
Rem : ce bouton s'appelle "indésirable" et ne devient le bouton "désirable" que si on sélectionne un courrier marqué indésirable.


----------



## kabeha (12 Juin 2004)

grillé


----------



## papibob (12 Juin 2004)

bwv1006 a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être faut-il le remettre en "personnalisant la barre d'outils" (en le faisant glisser).
> Rem : ce bouton s'appelle "indésirable" et ne devient le bouton "désirable" que si on sélectionne un courrier marqué indésirable.



Merci de votre aide tout est revenu normal !


----------



## guymauve (16 Décembre 2012)

Hello,

Déterrage en règle ... 

Le bouton désirable n'existe plus dans mail ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

 à priori si, il existe toujours, comme indiqué dans le post #5.


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2012)

guymauve a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Déterrage en règle ...
> 
> Le bouton désirable n'existe plus dans mail ?



Quelle version de Mail? (ou quelle version de MacOS X voire d'OS X....)


----------



## guymauve (16 Décembre 2012)

La version 6.2 sous ML 10.8.2

Je dois être aveugle ...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2012)

Pour la version 6.2, les informations du post #5 sont toujours valables :





Tu n'es pas aveugle : lis les infos du Post #5, fais glisser le bouton "indésirable" dans la barre de titre.

Rend "indésirable" un message.

Si tu sélectionnes ce message "indésirable", le bouton devient "désirable" (pouce en l'air).


----------



## guymauve (16 Décembre 2012)

Ca ne fonctionne pas chez moi en tout cas ... Si je vais dans mon Junk d'iCloud, ce bouton ne change pas si je sélectionne le message ?


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2012)

Parce que le bouton Desirable/Indésirable permet à Mail sur le Mac d'affiner ses règles de gestion des messages Indésirables.

Ca n'agit pas sur la façon dont le webmail d'iCloud gère ses propres règles de messages indésirables.

Donc tu n'arriveras à rien depuis Mail sur le Mac pour modifier ce qui va se mettre dans le dossier Junk d'iCloud (il va falloir passer par le site iCloud)


----------



## guymauve (16 Décembre 2012)

Ah zut alors merci de l'info.

La seule solution est donc de se connecter à iCloud et de mettre désirable après avoir sélectionné le message.


----------



## r e m y (16 Décembre 2012)

c'est ça...


----------

